# shot the iceman today



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah the iceman is a pretty sweet bow. I like the feel of the single cam draw, and the ability to adjust the valley just how you want it coupled with bowtech's shock free quiet riser. On top of all this, its covered with the invelvet coating!


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah it was pretty sweet but i think for $100 dollars less i'm going with the swat,it seemed faster,reminded my of the ally only smoother


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

shot the new ross bows today,now i really don't know what to buy,they were sweet too,alot of good bows out there these days


----------

